# Adams - 50% Sale



## Smashbox (9 Jan 2009)

Just passed my local Adams Kids Clothes store and they seem to have a massive sale on. Everything I could see had 50% off labels.

Good for anyone with presents to stock up on / kids / kids on the way!


----------



## Smashbox (9 Jan 2009)

Probably, but would that matter for a customer buying stuff from them?

I know if I was gettin a bargain, I wouldnt mind...


----------



## Celtwytch (9 Jan 2009)

As far as I'm aware, the Irish branches of Adams are unaffected (although don't ask me how that works).  They usually do good sales, so I doubt the 50% off offer has anything to do with the company going into receivership.


----------



## Smashbox (9 Jan 2009)

jaybird said:


> Doesn't bother me, just offering an explanation.


 
Sorry if I seemed sharp, that wasnt the way I intended it to be.

I was just saying I don't mind what happens as with kids clothes, they seem to wear through them so much I doubt you would have any problems, unless wrong size, etc. If so, bring your kids in with you!


----------



## heretohelp (9 Jan 2009)

went in today but there seemed to be outdated clothes as well as mostly summer things in awful gawdy colours,  each to their own though !!


----------



## huskerdu (10 Jan 2009)

I was in Adams in Frascati Centre in Blackrock yesterday and the sale was pretty poor, but other branches may have a better sale on. The OP didn't specify which branch.


----------



## Smashbox (10 Jan 2009)

Athlone. I got some nice newborn stuff, and stuff for my 4-yr old niece and 2-year old nephew.


----------



## heretohelp (10 Jan 2009)

huskerdu said:


> I was in Adams in Frascati Centre in Blackrock yesterday and the sale was pretty poor, but other branches may have a better sale on. The OP didn't specify which branch.


 frascati was th branch i was in too


----------

